# How to show/delete hidden files in MP4 player



## Ghost81 (Nov 5, 2011)

Here's the deal: I got this 2GB AKAI AK88 MP4 player that came free with a PS3 game and it contains about 100MB of songs from an artist I despise, I want to delete the abomination, but although when using the player interface the incriminated songs are contained in a System Folder (while everything else goes in Local Folder), when I open the removable drive in WinXP, all it contains are 3 files (bookmark.bmk, TXTBMARK.BMK and USERPL.PL).

Properties show the disk has those 100MB taken, so that System Folder is hidden somewhere.

I already tried the following:

- Formatting the MP4 player
- Enabling all possible visualization options in Windows Folder Options
- Performing a search limited to the removable drive
- Using the software that came with the device, which proved fruitless

Is there any software that can cut through the protection and show/delete those hidden folder/files?

Thanks in advance


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

I imagine that system folder is kept hidden for a good reason, namely that interfering with it could render the device unusable, or it will no longer be recognised by a PC perhaps?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I agree with PIP here, the manufacturer put these songs in System File so you can't delete them. But in Windows Explorer go to *Tools/Folder Options/View*. Check *Show Hidden Files and Folders*, also, uncheck* Hide Protected Operating System Files (recommended) *and uncheck *Hide Extensions for known File types*. and they might be revealed.


----------



## Ghost81 (Nov 5, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> I agree with PIP here, the manufacturer put these songs in System File so you can't delete them. But in Windows Explorer go to *Tools/Folder Options/View*. Check *Show Hidden Files and Folders*, also, uncheck* Hide Protected Operating System Files (recommended) *and uncheck *Hide Extensions for known File types*. and they might be revealed.


I already tried that, no luck. I guess I need a third party software to unlock the device.


----------



## tyza (Jun 9, 2008)

after you have unlocked the settings to view hidden folders look for the folder name under search?  or one of the song names if you remember or know it


----------



## Ghost81 (Nov 5, 2011)

tyza said:


> after you have unlocked the settings to view hidden folders look for the folder name under search?  or one of the song names if you remember or know it


Tried that. I read somewhere the songs are included in the system firmware, by some vodoo ritual, so they do not exist as single files inside the player. Now, I would gladly overwrite the existing firmware with another (clean) one but I can't find any to download and I can't delete the present one.


----------

